# "CPU doesn't support long mode"?



## omgbsd (Mar 6, 2010)

Good day,

I wanted to run ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/8.0/8.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso, but here it shows the error "cpu doesn, t support long mode" . How can I remove this problem?


```
Field	Value
Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	62-P110-001368-00101111-040201-VIA$K74AP110_K7VT4A PRO BIOS P1.10
Motherboard Name	ASRock K7VT4A Pro
	
Front Side Bus Properties	
Bus Type	DEC Alpha EV6
Bus Width	64-bit
Real Clock	160 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock	320 MHz
Bandwidth	2560 MB/s
	
Memory Bus Properties	
Bus Type	DDR SDRAM
Bus Width	64-bit
Real Clock	160 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock	320 MHz
Bandwidth	2560 MB/s
	
Chipset Bus Properties	
Bus Type	VIA V-Link
Bus Width	8-bit
Real Clock	64 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock	256 MHz
Bandwidth	256 MB/s
	
Motherboard Physical Info	
CPU Sockets/Slots	1 Socket 462
Expansion Slots	5 PCI, 1 AGP
RAM Slots	2 DDR DIMM
Integrated Devices	Audio, LAN
Form Factor	ATX
Motherboard Size	180 mm x 300 mm
Motherboard Chipset	KT400A
Extra Features	Hybrid Booster
	
Motherboard Manufacturer	
Company Name	ASRock Inc.
Product Information	http://www.asrock.com/product/index.htm
BIOS Download	http://www.asrock.com/support/index_BIOS.htm
```



```
Field	Value
CPU Properties	
CPU Type	Unknown, 1600 MHz (10 x 160) 2300+
CPU Alias	Thoroughbred-B
CPU Stepping	B0
Instruction Set	x86, MMX, 3DNow!, SSE
L1 Code Cache	64 KB
L1 Data Cache	64 KB
L2 Cache	256 KB  (On-Die, Full-Speed)
	
CPU Physical Info	
Package Type	453 Pin PGA
Package Size	4.95 cm x 4.95 cm
Transistors	37.6 million
Process Technology	6Mi, 0.13 um, CMOS, Cu
Die Size	84 mm2
	
CPU Utilization	
CPU #1	8 %
```


```
Field	Value
CPUID Properties	
CPUID Manufacturer	AuthenticAMD
CPUID CPU Name	AMD Sempron(tm) 2400+
CPUID Revision	00000681h
Extended CPUID Revision	00000781h
Platform ID	CBh  (Socket A)
IA CPU Serial Number	Unknown
HTT / CMP Units	0 / 0
	
Instruction Set	
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T)	Not Supported
Alternate Instruction Set	Not Supported
AMD 3DNow!	Supported
AMD 3DNow! Professional	Supported
AMD Enhanced 3DNow!	Supported
AMD Extended MMX	Supported
Cyrix Extended MMX	Not Supported
IA-64	Not Supported
IA MMX	Supported
IA SSE	Supported
IA SSE 2	Not Supported
IA SSE 3	Not Supported
CLFLUSH Instruction	Not Supported
CMPXCHG8B Instruction	Supported
CMPXCHG16B Instruction	Not Supported
Conditional Move Instruction	Supported
MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction	Not Supported
RDTSCP Instruction	Not Supported
SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction	Supported
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction	Supported
VIA FEMMS Instruction	Not Supported
	
Security Features	
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE)	Not Supported
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB)	Not Supported
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG)	Not Supported
Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine	Not Supported
Processor Serial Number (PSN)	Not Supported
	
Power Management Features	
Automatic Clock Control	Not Supported
Enhanced Halt State (C1E)	Not Supported
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS)	Not Supported
Frequency ID Control	Not Supported
LongRun	Not Supported
LongRun Table Interface	Not Supported
PowerSaver 1.0	Not Supported
PowerSaver 2.0	Not Supported
PowerSaver 3.0	Not Supported
Processor Duty Cycle Control	Not Supported
Software Thermal Control	Not Supported
Temperature Sensing Diode	Supported
Thermal Monitor 1	Not Supported
Thermal Monitor 2	Not Supported
Thermal Monitoring	Not Supported
Thermal Trip	Not Supported
Voltage ID Control	Not Supported
	
CPUID Features	
36-bit Page Size Extension	Supported
Address Region Registers (ARR)	Not Supported
CPL Qualified Debug Store	Not Supported
Debug Trace Store	Not Supported
Debugging Extension	Supported
Fast Save & Restore	Supported
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT)	Not Supported
L1 Context ID	Not Supported
Local APIC On Chip	Supported
Machine Check Architecture (MCA)	Supported
Machine Check Exception (MCE)	Supported
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR)	Not Supported
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR)	Supported
Model Specific Registers (MSR)	Supported
Page Attribute Table (PAT)	Supported
Page Global Extension	Supported
Page Size Extension (PSE)	Supported
Pending Break Event	Not Supported
Physical Address Extension (PAE)	Supported
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica)	Not Supported
Self-Snoop	Not Supported
Time Stamp Counter (TSC)	Supported
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool)	Not Supported
Virtual Mode Extension	Supported
	
CPUID Registers (CPU #1)	
CPUID 00000000	00000001-68747541-444D4163-69746E65
CPUID 00000001	00000681-00000000-00000000-0383FBFF
CPUID 80000000	80000008-68747541-444D4163-69746E65
CPUID 80000001	00000781-00000000-00000000-C1CBFBFF
CPUID 80000002	20444D41-706D6553-286E6F72-20296D74
CPUID 80000003	30303432-0000002B-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000004	00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000005	0408FF08-FF20FF10-40020140-40020140
CPUID 80000006	00000000-41004100-01008140-00000000
CPUID 80000007	00000000-00000000-00000000-00000001
CPUID 80000008	00002022-00000000-00000000-00000000
	
MSR Registers	
MSR C0010015	0000-0000-0E01-1008
```

thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 6, 2010)

```
Instruction Set	
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T)	[B]Not Supported[/B]
```

Install a 32-bit version.


----------



## omgbsd (Mar 6, 2010)

Which file http://www.freebsd.org/where.html supports 32-bit version?


----------



## omgbsd (Mar 6, 2010)

Clear. How it is possible to install the 32 bit from 64bit system?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 6, 2010)

omgbsd said:
			
		

> Which file http://www.freebsd.org/where.html supports 32-bit version?



One of these should do: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/8.0/


----------



## volatilevoid (Mar 7, 2010)

omgbsd said:
			
		

> How it is possible to install the 32 bit from 64bit system?


What do you mean? Your system is definitely 32 bit only.


----------



## omgbsd (Mar 8, 2010)

*name*



			
				volatilevoid said:
			
		

> What do you mean? Your system is definitely 32 bit only.


:e yes


----------



## vadim64 (Jul 12, 2011)

which software generate same listings about hardware as in first post?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 12, 2011)

Not sure if same, but sysutils/sysinfo is good


----------

